# la nuit des temps



## Anthon5

Bonjour à tous!
Je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que veut dire l'expression _*la nuit des temps*_, ou plutôt, *depuis la nuit des temps *je l'ai déjà cherché dans les dictionaires, mais ces resultats ne m'ont toujours pas convaincu, loin s'en faut. Donc, s'il y a une expression équivalante, j'aimerais bien ...... s'il vous plaît!

Merci d'avance!

PD: Je vous prie de me corriger!


----------



## muriel.m

Hola Anthon5,

Yo diria "en tiempos remotos"
Esa expresion en francés quiere decir que algo existe desde siempre.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Anthon5 said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que veut dire l'expression _*la nuit des temps*_, ou plutôt, *depuis la nuit des temps *je l'ai déjà cherché dans les dictionaires, mais ces resultats ne m'ont toujours pas convaincu, loin s'en faut. Donc, s'il y a une expression équivalante, j'aimerais bien ...... s'il vous plaît!
> 
> Merci d'avance!
> 
> PD: Je vous prie de me corriger!


Mira: ésta es la definición que da la RAE:

*la *~* de los tiempos.**1.* f. Tiempo remoto e impreciso. _Su recuerdo se pierde en la noche de los tiempos._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

On recourt à la métaphore *la nuit des temps* lorsque l'on veut exprimer qu'un événement (ou quelque chose) est aussi vieux que l'époque où le soleil n'éclairait pas encore notre monde.

Expression équivalente: *Cela fait un bail*.


----------



## Anthon5

Je Vous Remercie Pour Ces Reponses Tellement Rapides!


----------



## Jade14

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, 
Como se traduce esa expresión en español? 

Voici ma phrase:
"Les colliers de coquillages sont des ornements corporels utilisés *depuis la nuit des  temps*."

Gracias por su ayuda! 
Jade


----------



## milondecrotone

Bonjour,

Peut-être quelque chose comme "de siempre" ou "desde siempre".
Dans un dictionnaire j'ai trouvé l'équivalent littéral de l'expression : " desde la noche de los tiempos"... Mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu ou vu écrit.


----------



## Jade14

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide milondecrotone!


----------



## atomium

Hola, Anthon5

" desde la noche de los tiempos", esta expresión si es utilizada aquí en España, yo te aconsejaría que la utilizaras tal como es : " desde la noche de los tiempos"

Un cordial saludo
Francisco


----------



## Jade14

> " desde la noche de los tiempos", esta expresión si es utilizada aquí en España, yo te aconsejaría que la utilizaras tal como es : " desde la noche de los tiempos"


Gracias Francisco.
Y alguien sabe si esta expresión se entiende en América del sur también?


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¿Se podrá decir "*el amanecer de los tiempos*" en español? Creo que usa más que "noche", pero no quiero poner una traducción que tal vez pueda ser errónea...


----------



## Pedro Felipe

"Desde los inicios de la humanidad" existe en todo el mundo hispanohablante (en Google 315.000 entradas).
"El amanecer de los tiempos" es una buena alternativa, pero no es una expresión (apenas 1.540 ) como sí lo es "La noche de los tiempos" (376.000). 
Ahora, no sé si en TODA América se use. La distinción España vs. el resto del mundo hispano suele ser abusiva, pues en el Cono Sur, en Centroamérica y en Los Andes se hablan variantes con grandes particularidades. En ese sentido lo que he nescrito vale para Colombia. 
Saludos para todos.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Ok, ¡muchas gracias, Pedro, por la ayuda!


----------



## dramunoz72

Hola
Me parece que esta frase es una expresión que quiere decir algo así como: desde tiempos ancentrales... pero no encuentro la traducción exacta.  Les doy el contexto:

C'est ainsi que *depuis la nuit des temps* les hommes confèrent aux sources thermales des pouvoirs magiques...

Si alguien me puede decir si es esa la traducción que coresponde le estaré muy agradecida.

Chau


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aparte de las propuestas hechas más arriba en el hilo: *desde tiempos inmemoriales.
*
Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## dramunoz72

Gracias Gévy
Cuando yo busqué no encontré todo lo que está aquí arriba (?)
En todo caso es lo que pensaba.
Que estés muy bien y hasta la próxima
Adiós


----------



## rau dia

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos enmpezados no abran otros nuevos
​ 
Estoy buscando una expresión en español que fuera el equivalente de "la nuit des temps", pero no doy con ninguna que me satisfaga. 
Ejemplos: 
- Desde tiempos remotos
- Antaño, antiguamente.

Necesito expresar el tiempo más remoto posible.Si alguien esta más inspirado que yo, por favor, que no dude en ayudarme.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dentellière

rau dia said:


> Estoy buscando una expresión en español que fuera el equivalente de "la nuit des temps", pero no doy con ninguna que me satisfaga.
> Ejemplos:
> - Desde tiempos remotos
> - Antaño, antiguamente.
> 
> Necesito expresar el tiempo más remoto posible.Si alguien esta más inspirado que yo, por favor, que no dude en ayudarme.
> 
> Gracias a todos.


 

"La nuit des temps" es una novela que en español se llama "La noche de los tiempos"

http://www.google.es/#hl=es&source=hp&biw=1020&bih=549&q=%22La+noche+de+los+tiempos%22&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&fp=5d8d00a4ce622893

 *** He unido los hilos, gracias. 
Gévy (moderadora)

Buenas noches

:]


----------



## Spanish Jabberwocky

A mí se me ocurre "Desde tiempos inmemoriales".

¡Suerte!


----------



## rau dia

Me quedo con "Desde tiempos inmemoriales".

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rau dia said:


> Necesito expresar el tiempo más remoto posible.





rau dia said:


> Me quedo con "Desde tiempos inmemoriales".



Sin lugar a dudas, *los tiempos inmemoriales* son muy antiguos pero quiero dejar constancia de que *la noche de los tiempos *es todavía más antigua...


----------



## rau dia

Interesante subtilidad digna de tomarse encuenta a la hora de contextualizar ambas.
Gracias Victor.


----------



## A-Z

Bonsoir,

Je vous propose une expression qui existe aussi en français.

"Desde Matusalén" (voir Maria Moliner)


----------



## rau dia

Merci encore à tous de "A-Z"


----------



## isanjulian

*                                                                                                                        NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Y como se diría en español: Jusqu'à la nuit des temps

Podría ser : ¿Hasta siempre?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------

